# YouTube movies



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

We've been watching movies found on YouTube on our large flat screen via the computer.  Night before last it was one I've seen three or four times, Golden Pond with Henry Fonda and Kate Hepburn.  That is such a great movie and typical of a grouchy old man who actually is nothing like he would have  you believe.  Great movies never die.  BTW Fonda won his only Oscar for that roll.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We've been watching movies found on YouTube on our large flat screen via the computer.  Night before last it was one I've seen three or four times, Golden Pond with Henry Fonda and Kate Hepburn.  That is such a great movie and typical of a grouchy old man who actually is nothing like he would have  you believe.  Great movies never die.  BTW Fonda won his only Oscar for that roll.


Great movie.


----------

